# PS3 Browser



## Awesome Wells (Nov 9, 2009)

How safe is it to surf the www on the ps3, with respect to all the usual hazards and flash that most sites seem to need?


----------



## mattie (Nov 9, 2009)

A good question, now I think of it.

I've used it with no problems, there are options to lock down javascript (in fact, I think it prompts for any unsafe command).

Flash doesn't seem to work very well, certainly the ITV and C4 catch-up thingies don't work.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 9, 2009)

They put security patches on regularly. I reckon it'd be fine.... unless people start writing viruses and such for the PS3


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 9, 2009)

Iplayer works fine, actually; the iplayer plug in is brilliant! Never even thought about not using it.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 9, 2009)

The browser itself is pretty shit and clunky, though.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 9, 2009)

its perfectly fine for what it is.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 9, 2009)

You can also use www.stagevu.com to stream films and tv through the browser once you've registered the divx plug-in on your PS3.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 9, 2009)

how do you do that?


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 9, 2009)

http://divxvideos.blip.tv/file/1408065/


----------

